# Teething Question



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

I've noticed tonight that Archie's new teeth are coming through and I'd love to give him some great things to chew on. I've seen a few pics with puppies chewing carrots - this looks great so will try this 

We've tried him with Nyla bones but he isn't rightly fussed about them.

What else can we try 

x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Pixie has just gone through a phase of chewing hard and she adored/adores her Stagbar,its a deer antler,not the whole thing just a bit of it!! I ordered small and its the perfect size,but others have got medium for their pups and they are a good size too. They dont smell,dont get soggy and take ages to chew even the smallest bit off.If you type in Stagbar into search on here you will come across lots of posts and advice on these marvelous things....good luck x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i dont like nylabones they are far too sharp when chewed, i cut my self on the a couple of times at the keenels so would want that anywhere near my girls mouths. 


get a tea towle wet it, wring it out, tie a knot in it and pop it in the freezer. you have an instent frozen chew toy that is safe and no mess. 

you can also give them ice cubes to play with in the kitchen. 

i nice raw bone is also good and can be given frozen too, same with chicken wings.


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

pixie said:


> Pixie has just gone through a phase of chewing hard and she adored/adores her Stagbar,its a deer antler,not the whole thing just a bit of it!! I ordered small and its the perfect size,but others have got medium for their pups and they are a good size too. They dont smell,dont get soggy and take ages to chew even the smallest bit off.If you type in Stagbar into search on here you will come across lots of posts and advice on these marvelous things....good luck x



Thanks  I have heard about stagbars before, I'm going to order one right now ... I think Archie-pie will love it!!! Will keep you posted on how much he enjoys it


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

kendal said:


> i dont like nylabones they are far too sharp when chewed, i cut my self on the a couple of times at the keenels so would want that anywhere near my girls mouths.
> 
> 
> get a tea towle wet it, wring it out, tie a knot in it and pop it in the freezer. you have an instent frozen chew toy that is safe and no mess.
> ...



I'm not a fan of the nylabone either, 1st time puppy mum though thought she was buying the right thing ... oh well, we learn by our mistakes, right 

Thanks for the top tip re: wet/frozen tea towels! I have left one in the freezer this morning for him - am sure it will keep him amused for a while! Also - will try some ice cubes when I get in later: I have a thing for cie cube trays in different shapes from pistols, to skulls!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Stag bars are fabulous!!!!!!!!!!! Buddys had his for months and loves it ,its probably half the size now .

I know what he'll be getting for christmas xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

from personal experience....stay away from Nylabones....we ended up with a vet visit due to the nylabone, lady ingesteed some and it caused a blockage...we now give her antlers speciofically the ones sawn down the middle....she LOVES them


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Stag bars are fabulous!!!!!!!!!!! Buddys had his for months and loves it ,its probably half the size now .
> 
> I know what he'll be getting for christmas xx


I have ordered some Stag Bars for Archie, so excited for him - he is going to *love* them! 

It was your photo of gorgeous Buddy and his carrot that inspired me to try them ... how does he get on with them? We've got a fresh batch in the garden that need lifting - 1 of them is going to the teething fund


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> from personal experience....stay away from Nylabones....we ended up with a vet visit due to the nylabone, lady ingesteed some and it caused a blockage...we now give her antlers speciofically the ones sawn down the middle....she LOVES them


Thanks Amanda  It's such a minefield being a 1st timer at this puppy owning business - I'm so very thankful I can come on here and ask you guys any number of random questions and I know I'll get some great feedback or answers I'd never thought of


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Theres some kong products which are formulated for teething dogs and puppies 
heres an example of one but theres different types available. I used it with Poppy and we sill have it now and she loves playing with it

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/large-puppy-kong-chew-treat-toy-37563


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Theres some kong products which are formulated for teething dogs and puppies
> heres an example of one but theres different types available. I used it with Poppy and we sill have it now and she loves playing with it
> 
> http://www.petsathome.com/shop/large-puppy-kong-chew-treat-toy-37563


oooh we have one of these and Archie loves it  he gets all excited when he sees me loading it with treats for him!


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Theres lots of different shapes. the ones which are either pink and swirrly or blue and swirly like the pictures are specially formulated for teething a puppy, (or so the pack says). 
This is the one I got Poppy
http://www.pawspetsupermarket.co.uk/puppy-kong-teething-stick-dog-toy-10691-p.asp

Though I didn't use this website it's just the one I found with a picture. I got mine from the local pet store, though i think telcos and sainsburys sell them as well


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Theres lots of different shapes. the ones which are either pink and swirrly or blue and swirly like the pictures are specially formulated for teething a puppy, (or so the pack says).
> This is the one I got Poppy
> http://www.pawspetsupermarket.co.uk/puppy-kong-teething-stick-dog-toy-10691-p.asp
> 
> Though I didn't use this website it's just the one I found with a picture. I got mine from the local pet store, though i think telcos and sainsburys sell them as well


we have this one also  he's not shown so much interested in this one though - what do you use to put in the grooves on this one?


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

they sell a paste to put in them in a spray can. Poppy wasn't that interested in it at first so i filled the hole with treats a few times and she went for it. After that she must have been able to smell it on the kong or associated it with the treats that she kept going back to it.
I guess anything you can put in it will be good just to encourage chewing on it, as the grooves close around both the gum and tooth and sooth them. Like the others have suggested use tied up cloths etc in the freezer or ice cubes.

Hope this helps


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Carrots are fab, boo loves them! Also i have been using puppy teething gel on her and she loves an ice cube every now and then too, all the above seem to work well, i think the main thing is to have plenty of different textures for example, if i catch her chewing on a chair leg, i will give her something hard to chew, if i catch her chewing the curtains, i will give her a rope/teddy to chew, i can usually tell what kind of chewing mood she is in and always head it off with a similar textured toy


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> they sell a paste to put in them in a spray can. Poppy wasn't that interested in it at first so i filled the hole with treats a few times and she went for it. After that she must have been able to smell it on the kong or associated it with the treats that she kept going back to it.
> I guess anything you can put in it will be good just to encourage chewing on it, as the grooves close around both the gum and tooth and sooth them. Like the others have suggested use tied up cloths etc in the freezer or ice cubes.
> 
> Hope this helps


Yeah, dont bother with the expensive spray paste, boo isnt that fussed with it either, i put a little bit of cheese spread in the grooves (which she LOVES!) and sometimes a bit of hotdog or some kibble, this is usually if i have to go out and she is crated though


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Rejess said:


> Yeah, dont bother with the expensive spray paste, boo isnt that fussed with it either, i put a little bit of cheese spread in the grooves (which she LOVES!) and sometimes a bit of hotdog or some kibble, this is usually if i have to go out and she is crated though


Yeah I saw the price of the sprays on line i nearly choked on my brew!!! It was nearly as much as the kong!!! good old peanut butter or cheese spread  thats the future!!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Yeah I saw the price of the sprays on line i nearly choked on my brew!!! It was nearly as much as the kong!!! good old peanut butter or cheese spread  thats the future!!!!


I know! Its bonkers isnt it? And shes not even that keen!!! We use seriously strong cheddar spreadable... And she loves it as much as i do!! Lol she doesnt seem that fussed with peanut butter either, but maybe thats cause its a cheap own brand version... They are a bit snobby these cockapoos!!! Lol


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> they sell a paste to put in them in a spray can. Poppy wasn't that interested in it at first so i filled the hole with treats a few times and she went for it. After that she must have been able to smell it on the kong or associated it with the treats that she kept going back to it.
> I guess anything you can put in it will be good just to encourage chewing on it, as the grooves close around both the gum and tooth and sooth them. Like the others have suggested use tied up cloths etc in the freezer or ice cubes.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks - I will try some paste or perhaps peanut butter? He likes the ice cubes, and the frozen tea towels!

Thanks for your help, it's really very greatly appreciated


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Rejess said:


> I know! Its bonkers isnt it? And shes not even that keen!!! We use seriously strong cheddar spreadable... And she loves it as much as i do!! Lol she doesnt seem that fussed with peanut butter either, but maybe thats cause its a cheap own brand version... They are a bit snobby these cockapoos!!! Lol


Some great tips Claire - thanks! I hadn't thought of trying squeezy cheese ... Archie likes cheese so he should like this too!


----------

